# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  coaching CVS-patiënten

## Hilde Anthonissen

Ik ben Hilde en heb vele jaren geleden te maken gekregen met CVS. Na een lange periode heb ik CVS onder controle gekregen en zo ben ik op het idee gekomen dat ik andere wil helpen om ook uit deze vicieuze cirkel, van moe-actie-meer moe, te komen. Ik heb met andere CVS-patiënten een vraag-advies gesprek gedaan om te achterhalen waar hun knelpunten waren en hoe zij graag verder geholpen willen worden.

De meest gehoorde problemen die uit dit gesprek naar voren gekomen zijn zijn : 
- door nee te leren zeggen, leer je je eigen grenzen stellen
- door negatieve gedachten uit te dagen en onder controle te brengen
- je staat er niet alleen voor, samen zijn we sterk

Na een traject van 16 weken en 10 sessies kan er een blijvende verbetering zijn van 70%

Ik wil je graag een stap in de juiste richting helpen zetten, je kan me steeds bereiken op [email protected]

----------

